# Ultramatic dual head



## eball218 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello everyone. Just wanted to start by saying thanks. This forums is outstanding. Will all the topics and the amount of knowledge each use holds being a member of this site is a true asset to be success.

This that said onto my question. Tomorrow i will be picking up an old Ultramatic Gen II two head embroider machine. I am a total noob to to embroidery. I hope to use this machine to do small in house orders and continue to send out my larger jobs to the contract company i use. My question is 2 parts. 

First As with any embroidery machine i know that any art work needs to be digitized for the machine. What file type would these said files need to be to work with this machine?

Second does anyone have any contact info for a digitizer that will do this work and send a floppy disk? The ones i use now dont seem to offer the service of floppys just direct download the file.

Again thanks for your help. I'm excited to part of such a great community.


----------



## widget52 (Jul 3, 2013)

you can use dst files in the ultramatic machines. as for the digitized designs ... if you do not have a floppy drive on your computer get an external usb floppy drive and you can save your downloaded designs to it. I have a large quantity of ultramatic designs on floppy I no longer have that equipment. If you are interested get back with me and maybe we can work something out to get them to you.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Another option would be to see if someone in your company has an old laptop laying around that still works. Most of the older laptops still had floppy drives in them... Just a thought...


----------

